# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból w okolicy kolana

## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszę tutaj ponieważ od pewnego czasu mam bóle kolan, a dokładnie nad kolanem.Czuję taki kujący ból, jak chodzę i jak siędzę, nie ma to znaczenia. Czasami mam problemy z wyprostowaniem nóg. Co to może być? 
Czy to jakiś problem reumatologiczny? 
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie porady.

----------


## Krzysztof

Proszę zwrócić uwagę, czy ból kolan nie ma związku z ich przeciążeniem lub urazem, który mógł mieć miejsce w przeszłości. Na przyczynę reumatologiczną wskazywałaby sztywność stawów kolanowych, a także stany podgorączkowe lub gorączka (ta możliwa również w infekcyjnym zapaleniu stawu), jak i również współistnienie zmian skórnych, wysypek. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

